# New weatherboard installation



## bohngy (14 Aug 2018)

I’ve made a new weatherboard for my front door. I’m going to fix it this week but I was wondering what the best method was? 

Do I fix it with screws and allow the door to move? I’ve read that it should be glued. However, this worries me as the crossgrain interface with the stiles won’t allow for expansion/contraction. Or maybe I glue on the part where it meets the bottom rail? 

What have people done in the past?


----------



## deema (14 Aug 2018)

Screwed on from underneath the weather board only into the rail after both pieces have been under coated or on coat of varnish / finish. Bead of silicone along the top to bed it on, water can’t get trapped behind if it gets past at anytime. Never put two rows of silicone as it creates a water trap.


----------



## bohngy (14 Aug 2018)

deema":3inrk84x said:


> Screwed on from underneath the weather board


Thanks Deema, not quite sure about this part. In the past I have screwed through the door, from the inside, into the weatherbar.


----------



## bohngy (18 Aug 2018)

Anyone else like to offer any advise? I didn’t glue the one I fixed on the back door, and it’s coming away from the door, 3 years later. 

Coach bolts? (hammer)


----------



## AndyT (18 Aug 2018)

I did nearly the same as Deema - screws from inside, through slightly oversized holes, into the board. A run of paintable caulk along the top edge of the weatherboard, painted over so water can't get down behind. All sound after several years.


----------

